
What iOS and WP7 are doing right and Android is doing wrong - Concours
http://danny-t.co.uk/index.php/2012/01/10/what-ios-and-wp7-are-doing-right-and-android-is-doing-wrong/
======
DrinkWater
He states he is a 'massive geek', and felt massively disturbed by the Android
experience ruined by carriers.

The majority of Android Users are not geeks, and therefore DO NOT care if the
mobile is sluggish, buggy, overblown, etc. Thats a fact, i have to deal with
it every single day.

Android is gaining traction (at least here in Europe), thanks to non-geeks and
cheap prices for the devices, and because of a few apps (Whatsapp, etc.).
That's all the mass market cares about. And Android focuses on mass market.

------
DannyT
@StavrosK, sorry if you felt that was silly and of no value, if I'd have known
I'd have been wasting _your_ precious time I'd have put more thought into what
I posted on MY website.

Snide sarcasm aside (sorry couldn't resist :P), I don't agree that just
because Android is open source it has to put up with being tainted by poor
implementations, especially by such large, visible corporations. Certainly it
makes it an easier target for such but just because it's open source doesn't
mean there are no restrictions or controls and no concerns about the platform
perception.

To be clear, I think Android is a great platform, I just feel that it's
severely let down by those scheming to make a fast buck out of it to the
detriment of it's users and genuine supporters.

@DrinkWater, to think just because someone is not a geek means they do not
care if they have to suffer a bad experience is a depressing thought indeed.

------
latch
My Galaxy S (which I simply tolerate now), came loaded with a porn application
from my carrier. The damage these companies allow (or do themselves) to their
brands is astounding given the competition in the market. I won't even
consider Samsung for my next phone because of how bad this one is.

------
StavrosK
There's a very simple way to stop the carriers from doing this: Close-source
Android.

The article should have been: "What Android gets wrong: It's open source."
Then the author would have realized how silly and of no value that whole
article was.

~~~
jeffdechambeau
When you're referencing siegler to make your case you took many, many wrong
turns with your life.

~~~
StavrosK
I wasn't. It was reductio ad absurdum.

